# Bringing meds across Mexican border



## montari (Nov 3, 2001)

We usually do our prescription shopping in Mexico and are wondering if there are now restrictions as to what you can bring back into the U.S. Would like to hear from those of you who have been to Mexico for your meds.


----------

